# How to replace GE dishwasher outer door panel



## dac10012 (May 9, 2019)

Not sure how to remove the outer door panel on GE GDT545PSJ2SS dishwasher. How do you get to the 2 screws in the attached diagram to slide the panel off? Are these screws on the top or bottom? Does the panel slide off up or down? Do you need to release the button controls first and how do you get at those screws? Do you need to take the door off? (It's not clear here but for some dishwashers it's not necessary.) Thanks.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you have the door detached from the "box" of the dishwasher?


----------



## dac10012 (May 9, 2019)

I was hoping to not have to take the door off. This is the only way?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, those screws mentioned in step 2—can you access them without taking the door off, and can you then slide the panel out?


----------



## dac10012 (May 9, 2019)

Have since been told you need to pull the dishwasher out to get to the screws, which I'm not gonna do, so that's the end of that. Thanks.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm so confused. Exactly what are you trying to do? You titled your post "How to Replace GE Dishwasher Outer Door Panel"
Yet you are asking about removing the door. The two screws shown in the drawing above attach the door to the door closing mechanism. You should be able to open the door completely and access the two screws that attach the door to the hinges. You should be able to remove those screws, close the door to the almost closed position and lift the door up to remove it from the closing mechanism. 

You will probably have to remove the control panel in order to replace the outer panel if that is your desire.


----------



## dac10012 (May 9, 2019)

According to this advice, I need to pull the dishwasher out, which I'm not going to do. If I could slide the panel off without taking the dishwasher out, I would do it.

I'm with appliancepartspros.com. I have the answers to your questions. QUESTION 1: How do you get to the two screws in order to slide the panel off? Pull the dishwasher out and tilt it back. QUESTION 2: Are these screws on the top or bottom? Screws are located on the bottom. QUESTION 3: Does the panel slide off up or down? The panel slides down to remove. QUESTION 4: Do you need to take the door off? You do not need to take the door off.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Open your dishwasher door completely. Post a picture of the door showing where the door attaches to the closing mechanism (the bottom of the door). No, you probably don't have to remove the door in order to replace the outer cover but I don't know. It appears that the outer cover is held in place with screws on the interior of the door. You may have to remove the control panel to remove the outer cover. All depends on how things are put together. Show edge of the interior of the door so we can see if the screws there hold the outer panel in place.


----------



## dac10012 (May 9, 2019)

According to the diagram I posted, the screws holding the outer panel to the door are on the bottom of the door, not on the sides like some dishwashers. I can see why you have to pull the dishwasher out to remove the screws and slide the panel down and off the door. The dishwasher is at my gf's house so I can't see the inside until I get there, which won't be for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

There are likely springs or cables to be disconnect at the side, so you will have to pull it out some.


----------



## dac10012 (May 9, 2019)

Here are the door diagram, and pics of the inner door and control panel of the GE Model #gdt545psj2ss dishwasher and the outer door panel model wd34x11858. 

The actual door and door panel don't seem to match the diagram. I don't see the soap dispenser or the two raised screws on the inner door or the side flanges from the outer door panel. I took pics of the screws on the bottom that seem to go into the door and hold the outer panel on and they match the diagram.

Any new ideas on how to get the old outer door panel off and the new panel on without pulling the dishwasher out or taking off the door? Thanks.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

FWIW your first pic appears to be of the inside of the steel outer (front) door skin, so you would not see anything for the detergent receptacle, because that is mounted to the plastic inner door skin.

If you want to remove the door without pulling the d/w out, you will need to remove your counters and cabinets. Now, which is easier—doing that, or JUST PULLING THE D/W OUT A FEW INCHES?


----------



## dac10012 (May 9, 2019)

Yes, the detergent receptacle is on the inner door but not on the diagram and there are no side flanges from the door cover in the diagram, so maybe the diagram is of a different door. In order to slide the cover down and off, it would appear that you would have to take the dishwasher all the way out and tilt it back.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Why do you want to remove the outer panel?


----------



## dac10012 (May 9, 2019)

It's badly scratched. Tried a few things like Bartender's Friend but no joy.


----------



## jpf321 (Aug 14, 2019)

dac10012 said:


> Have since been told you need to pull the dishwasher out to get to the screws, which I'm not gonna do, so that's the end of that. Thanks.



This video should be very helpful .. I'm trying to do the same thing
www youtube com watch?v=Ezua6tRhA2I


----------



## dac10012 (May 9, 2019)

Insanely complicated and they didn't even show how you replace the outer door panel, which is what I wanted to do. Just getting the dw out of the cabinet is too complicated. But now I understand why no appliance repair place I called even does this. Should have replaced the scratched door before installing the dw. Too late now. Thanks, anyway.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

dac10012 said:


> It's badly scratched. Tried a few things like Bartender's Friend but no joy.




Why don’t you just get a stainless steel-look vinyl adhesive cover or wallpaper? They look very realistic. 

Fun too. You can change looks/designs/prints as often as you want. 

But curious, how do you get scratches on a dishwasher door or a fridge door? I know fridge magnets can scratch. I only have a few but I put tape over the magnet before they get assigned to the fridge door.


----------



## dac10012 (May 9, 2019)

Was cleaning grease off it with a sponge and soap. Left deep scratches that won't come out.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

stainless steel vinyl wraps:

https://www.amazon.com/Tact-Brand-S...s+steel+vinyl&qid=1565785125&s=gateway&sr=8-8

https://www.amazon.com/Brushed-Stai...s+steel+vinyl&qid=1565785125&s=gateway&sr=8-6


----------



## dac10012 (May 9, 2019)

I'm thinking that would peel ff after awhile of using the dw, esp opening and closing the door. If you find some magic way of removing the scratches, let me know. I've tried a lot of things but no joy.


----------



## jpf321 (Aug 14, 2019)

dac10012 said:


> and they didn't even show how you replace the outer door panel, which is what I wanted to do.



What are you talking about? At 4:12 they should the guy separating the outer from the inner .. which is exactly what you are trying to do. I know this project is no longer on your radar ..but it may be helpful to someone else.


----------



## dac10012 (May 9, 2019)

My bad, but still too complicated to get to that point. I give you credit if you do it.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

.......................


----------



## dac10012 (May 9, 2019)

No, the screws to the outer door panel are not accessible from the inner panel. Unfortunately, GE has made it very difficult. Here is what I was told to do:

I'm Melody with appliancepartspros.com. I have the answers to your questions. QUESTION 1: How do you get to the two screws in order to slide the panel off? Pull the dishwasher out and tilt it back. QUESTION 2: Are these screws on the top or bottom? Screws are located on the bottom. QUESTION 3: Does the panel slide off up or down? The panel slides down to remove.


----------

